# Sentinels of Terra supplement rumours.



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Via Faeit 212 and other sources:



> Some of the special rules for the Sentinels of Terra codex supplement seem to be leaking, although for now we will still consider them rumors. Looking for a lot of anti-infantry or added Cenurion Warsuits... then check these out.
> 
> Please remember that these are still rumors until we get something official. These look right though according the page that was released a couple a days ago by GW.
> 
> ...


Looks like they really want people to buy centurions.


----------



## locustgate (Dec 6, 2009)

.....WHO? :scratchhead:

EDIT:
Never mind searched lex 40k wiki and it is only when I googled it did I find any mention of the Imperial Fists.


----------



## dragonkingofthestars (May 3, 2010)

(whistles)

i'm no mathhammertician but the ablity to reroll rapid fire misses army wide? wowza.


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

That revamped bolter drill seems much, even just getting to re roll 1's feels like a massive buff!


----------



## dragonkingofthestars (May 3, 2010)

ntaw said:


> That revamped bolter drill seems much, even just getting to re roll 1's feels like a massive buff!


humm, also think about it some more, it Really encourages you to move aggressive right? to advance up close and then rapid fire them to pieces, like the opposite of the gun line, you want to get up close but not 'chopy' close. 

sounds like my cut of tea, but it does seem to preclude taking heavy weapons on tactical, since your always be moving it seems like a waste of points.


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

dragonkingofthestars said:


> humm, also think about it some more, it Really encourages you to move aggressive right? to advance up close and then rapid fire them to pieces, like the opposite of the gun line, you want to get up close but not 'chopy' close.


I play my IF in LRCs and Rhinos with tank/dreadnought support since I come from a BA background. Plus, when I use them as allies to my BA I will have the mounted tactical squads working in tandem with my RAS, so they will be closing that gap fast. I'm not afraid of this rule and I will certainly capitalize on it, but it still feels like a needlessly powerful buff that covers basically an entire army.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Here's what /tg/ posted (apparently from the 40k Radio Facebook):



> 40k Radio has gotten Sentinels of Terra early and have been leaking info on their facebook page.
> 
> So far whats been revealed is.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Heh I wonder if that idea was thought up before or after people coined the name "Termie Tubby". Ah well if it sells mini's I suppose...


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

Loving it.! Especially the close bolter drill, will not be having centurions in my army so they can buff them all they want makes no odds there, other than that me likey!


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Oldman78 said:


> will not be having centurions in my army so they can buff them all they want makes no odds there,


This rule would nearly make me get some devastator centurions with HBs just to throw out all those rerollable shots. The damage they would wreak on horde armies would be awesome.


----------



## Loli (Mar 26, 2009)

I like it, the boost to bolters is all kinds of nice. Makes you wonder what the other SM chapter supplements will be like.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Wow, that's a crazy Warlord Trait table. Ranges from 'Here's some shitty Building-related rules that will never happen' to 'Have a free Orbital Bombardment because funny'.

I think this is going to be really good.

Midnight


----------



## dragonkingofthestars (May 3, 2010)

rummor no more, is on preorder. . . umm does that mean under the new rules we need to close this threat and move to news to talk about it?


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Whatever, I'm glad I just bought yellow paints.


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

Khorne's Fist said:


> This rule would nearly make me get some devastator centurions with HBs just to throw out all those rerollable shots. The damage they would wreak on horde armies would be awesome.


Or a dev squad all with H.Bs and a razor back with H.Bs you'll have the signum too! Or a squadron of land speeders each with 2 H.Bs sitting back putting out 18 S5 A.P 4 shots or 9 on the move!


----------



## Geist (Mar 9, 2010)

Sentinels of Terra: Relics and Garadon info from Faeit 212(Originally from 40kradio)


> More information is flooding our way on the Relics of the 3rd company of the Imperial Fists. Alongside that Garadon the first character to come from a codex supplement apparently is a Tactical Squad upgrade, and moves the squad to fill a HQ slot. Very interesting.........
> 
> thanks to chuck_thunder for listening to the podcast over at 40k radio and letting us know what was it.
> 
> ...


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Geist said:


> Garadon is 75pts, upgrades a Tac squad sgt. Captain stat line, and his tac squad fill an HQ slot.


I'm sold. That just screams fun to me.


----------



## dragonkingofthestars (May 3, 2010)

ntaw said:


> I'm sold. That just screams fun to me.


I'm trying to imagine how useful that would be, but all i can think of is 'cheaply filling HQ slot so i can buy moar marines'.


----------



## psactionman (Jul 1, 2012)

This is a great supplement, but sadly I don't think it is worth $40...


----------



## SwedeMarine (Jun 3, 2013)

psactionman said:


> This is a great supplement, but sadly I don't think it is worth $40...


Having had the supplement now for several weeks i have to strongly disagree. This is an outstanding supplement and Easily worth 40$.


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

dragonkingofthestars said:


> I'm trying to imagine how useful that would be, but all i can think of is 'cheaply filling HQ slot so i can buy moar marines'.


Allied detachment that doesn't need to waste time on a psyker without prescience and can still bring 3 full tactical squads. I wonder if Garadon's squad still counts as scoring...

But yeah. Pretty much cheap HQ so I can take more marines. That's the IF job when I take them alongside my BA in larger games.


----------

